# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Отношение Шрилы Прабхупады к Нараяне махараджу

## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна, Хари Шаури прабху. Немогли бы Вы рассказать об отношениях Шрилы Прабхупады с Нараяна махараджем?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:
This is a big topic and not one that can be easily dealt with by e-mail.
However I will try to give a very brief summary.

During Srila Prabhupada's presence Narayana Maharaj had a respectful
relationship with Prabhupada and his disciples. He respected Shula
Prabhupada as his siksa guru and for some years after Shila Prabhupada's
disappearance he maintained that attitude of respect. However later on when
he began to take disciples of his own he developed an attitude of contempt
towards the ISKCON leadership. Certain ISKCON devotees began to promote him
as a kind of unofficial acarya and leader of ISKCON. This was clearly
against Srila Prabhupada's instructions and this naturally led to
disagreement.at one point ISKCON leaders felt it necessary to instruct
ISKCON devotees not to associate with the Narayanan Maharaj any further.

From that time on Narayana Maharaj and his followers became inimical towards
ISKCON. They falsely advertised Narayana Maharaj as being the successor to
Srila Prabhupada and exaggerated this relationship. They also committed
offences against the ISKCON leadership by making false claims.

One example of this can be seen on a video recording wherein Narayana
Maharaj claims that Srila Prabhupada never said that women are less
intelligent than men. According to Narayana Maharaj the Sanskrit does not
mean that women are less intelligent than men. Therefore Srila Prabhupada
could not have translated the Sanskrit in that way and that therefore Srila
Prabhupada's disciples must have changed Srila Prabhupada's books to reflect
their own misunderstanding.

This is offensive to both Srila Prabhupada and his disciples. there are many
places in Srila Prabhupada books wherein he says that women are generally
less intelligent than men. These statements can be found in the books and
writings produced by Srila Prabhupada before he came to the west.

Narayanan Maharaj is therefore saying that:

1) Srila Prabhupada has mistranslated the Sanskrit, which is offensive to
Srila Prabhupada, and

2)  He is falsely accusing Prabhupada's disciples of changing his books.
this is clearly Vaisnava aparadha.

There are many instances of false accusations made by Narayana maharaja and
his followers against ISKCON devotees and it is best therefore that ISKCON
devotees avoid that association.

Перевод на русский язык:
Это очень большая тема для того чтобы ее обсуждать по почте. Тем не 
менее я постараюсь дать короткий ответ.
Когда Шрила Прабхупада лично присутствовал на планете у Нараяна Махараджа
было очень уважительное отношение к Прабхупаде и его ученикам. Он 
почтительно относился к Прабхупаде как к своему шикша гуру и продолжал
иметь такое отношение еще несколько лет спустя его ухода. Но спустя некоторое 
время когда он стал принимать собственных учеников он стал относится презрительно
к руководству ИСККОН. Конечно преданные ИСККОН начали объявлять Нараяну
Махараджа неавторизованным ачарьей и лидером ИСККОН. Это было сделано
вопреки наставлениям Прабхупады и привело стороны к взаимному 
непониманию. Вследствие чего лидеры ИСККОН выступили против того чтобы
преданные общались с Нараяной Махараджем.
С этого времени Нараяна Махарадж и его последователи стали враждебно
относится к руководству ИСККОН. Они лживо объявили Махараджа преемником 
Прабхупады. Они также допускали оскорбление по отношению к лидерам ИСККОН
делая ложные заявления.
Один из примеров таких заявлений можно видеть на видеозаписи где Махарадж
утверждает что Прабхупада никогда не говорил о том что женщины менее 
разумны нежели мужчины. Он говорил что нигде в Писаниях об этом не говорится
соответственно и Шрила Прабхупада не мог так писать в своих переводах.
В результате он обвинил учеников Шрилы Прабхупады в том что они исказили
перевод Прабхупады вследствие своего недопонимания.
Это заявление оскорбительно в отношении как Прабхупады так и его учеников.

На самом деле есть много мест в книгах Прабхупады где утверждается что
женщины менее разумны чем мужчины по общему правилу. Такие утверждения 
можно найти и в рукописях сделанных Прабхупадой до его приезда на запад.
Таким образом, Нараяна Махарадж утверждает что:
1) Шрила Прабхупада неверно перевел Санскрит, что оскорбительно по отношению
к Прабхупаде и
2) он безосновательно обвиняет учеников Прабхупады в изменении содержания
книг их гуру, что является прямой вайшнава апарадхой.
Существует много и других подобных ложных обвинений которые были сделаны
Нараяной Махараджем и его последователями в отношении преданных ИСККОН
и поэтому будет лучше для членов ИСККОН избегать такого общения.
Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

